
Weather Radars from all over the world, merged into one composite - datl25
https://www.ventusky.com/?p=21;-40;2&l=radar
======
xattt
Is the title misleading? Is there really mid-Atlantic radar coverage? It looks
more to be like some satellite IR imagery.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Yes, title is misleading. Outside of populated/developed areas, they’re
synthesizing the appearance of radar data using other products like satellite
imagery.

------
darkcha0s
Used this before, but its wildly inaccurate.

